# kleines linux 4 serva



## EMinus (21. Mai 2002)

hi ich suche ne kleine linux distrib für einen server sie sollte haben
- apache mysql php perl ftp - und nicht mehr als 100mb verbrauchen da aber z.b. suse als minimal instalation schon über 200mb ist ist es mir einfach zu gross


----------



## Transmitter (21. Mai 2002)

ähh...ja, klar .. wenn du es mit dem nice yast2 und ner vorkonfigurierten install machst ist das schon klar, dass du nicht unter 200 mb kommst .. evtl. solltest du mal in die erweiterte paketauswahl gucken, da kannst du noch richtig weit runter vom platz her  ..

ansonsten ein wirklich gutes linux server os ist debian!
wenn es auch ein *nix derivat sein kann, dann nimm doch bsd oder solaris?!

und die deamons die du suchst, kannst du auf wirklich vielen system installen!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Mai 2002)

Thema Solaris: Wo bekomme ich das kostenlos und ohne Anmeldung her?

Als kleines Server OS kann man aucvh RedHat o. SuSE nehmen. Nur eben viele Pakete (Grafische Oberflächen, Entwicklertools usw.) weglassen. Dann kommst Du schon unter 200MB.


----------



## NoSense (23. Mai 2002)

bei der neuen Mandrake soll man mit der minimalinstallation auf ca.
68 MB kommen..hab noch nicht geguckt, was dann dabei ist, aber der rest
kann dann ja manuell installiert werden.

NoSense


----------



## EMinus (24. Mai 2002)

so hab jetz son linux on one disk drauf und dan apache php perl  mysql und proftpd nach installiert 
aber thx 4 help


----------



## myzinsky (4. Dezember 2003)

hi geht das kleine linux auf der disk? kannst e mir mal den link geben
wie gross ist es?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. Dezember 2003)

1. Wird auch im Linux-Board vernünftig geschrieben!
2. http://www.fli4l.de - Ist zwar Anfangs als 1 Disketten-Router gedacht gewesen, mittlerweile gibts aber auch HD-install und ein riesengrosses Spektrum an Paketen.


----------



## Christian Fein (4. Dezember 2003)

Was ich an dem Thread traurig finde:

a) Denglisch mit einem Schuss 1337 und einem Schuss  Ignoranz gegenüber der Shift-Taste.
"kleines linux 4 serva "

b) von Transmitter: absolutes kränkendes Ignorieren der Shift-Taste
[siehe Beitrag oben]

c) Überhaupt komplett unverständliche Posts wie:
"so hab jetz son linux on one disk drauf und dan apache php perl mysql und proftpd nach installiert aber 4 help"

d) Chatsprache, sprich sich absolut keine Mühe gegeben sich einigermassen korrekt auszudrücken
" hi geht das kleine linux auf der disk? kannst e mir mal den link geben
wie gross ist es?"

Ich zitiere aus unserer Nettiquette:


> *12.*
> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



Zu:
a) Was genau ist an dem Satz:
"Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht" 
nicht verständlich? 
Wo genau sollten wir erklärend nachhaken?

b) dito wie zu a)

c) Und was genau an folgendem Satz wurde nicht verstanden:
"Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen."

d) dito wie zu b)

Herrzlichen Glückwunsch, das war der erste Rechtschreibungs ermahnende Post von mir. Schade das ich den "Scharfen Hunden" unter uns Moderatoren hier Recht geben muss. 

Nochmals:
Es geht nicht darum ob jemand hier und da ein Rechtschreibfehler macht. Dies passiert mir auch sehr häufig. Es geht darum ob sich jemand Mühe gibt, sich verständlich auszudrücken.
Und ja, wir achten darauf. Und ja jeder der sich neu anmeldet, stimmt zu, sich an unsere Nettiquette zu halten.

Ich zitiere


> Nimm dir bitte beim Schreiben deines Beitrages etwas Zeit und achte auf deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Fehler, durchgehende Kleinschreibung und mangelhafte Struktur erschweren den Lesefluss und das Verständnis.
> 
> Bedenke bitte auch, dass nicht jeder User ein Internet-Experte ist und von daher Abkürzungen wie "", "plz", "asap", "imho" etc. nicht überall bekannt sind. Da wir sehr viele ausländische Besucher haben, solltest Du stets Deine Beiträge in Hochdeutsch schreiben und nicht in irgendwelche regionalen Dialekte verfallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund bitten wir unsere Mitglieder, in Beiträgen nicht aus Bequemlichkeit durchgängig klein zu schreiben, so wie es in privaten E-Mails oder in Chats üblich ist. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.



Dies steht, farblich hervorgehoben, unterhalb der Textarea in der ihr schreibt.

Deshalb meine Frage:
Was genau ist an dieser Erklärung nicht ganz verständlich?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Was ich an dem Thread traurig finde:
> 
> a) Denglisch mit einem Schuss 1337 und einem Schuss  Ignoranz gegenüber der Shift-Taste.
> ...



Naja.. die ersten Postings sind von 2002, da hat man das hier noch nicht so ganz ernst genommen.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Naja.. die ersten Postings sind von 2002, da hat man das hier noch nicht so ganz ernst genommen.  *



upps, und ich schreibe mir hier einen Wolf 

naja ok.


----------

